# What would you expect a person with the Enneagram type 9w1 926 (9w1-2w-6w7) with instinctual variant sx/ so to be like?



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

Just based on these elements of their enneagram type... I just want to hear your personal interpretations!


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Soft and kind with others, and romantic and idealistic with their partner.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

fishflutter said:


> Just based on these elements of their enneagram type... I just want to hear your personal interpretations!


Not sure. I'd have to meet you. Basic impressions are hard for me to form without that. I can tell you that the archetype for this tritype is called: "The Good Samaritan". 
Sx /So will mean you tend to be intense and socially open to others. Do you know your MBTI?


----------



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Not sure. I'd have to meet you. Basic impressions are hard for me to form without that. I can tell you that the archetype for this tritype is called: "The Good Samaritan".
> Sx /So will mean you tend to be intense and socially open to others. Do you know your MBTI?


Yes, I’am an INFJ-T

I am pretty sure it is not a mistype as I thought for a long while that I was an INFP and considered even ISFJ. I had an INFJ friend (who mistyped), that was nothing like so I thought I couldn’t be one... then I realized how much I actually was one underneath all the confusion!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

fishflutter said:


> Yes, I’am an INFJ-T
> 
> I am pretty sure it is not a mistype as I thought for a long while that I was an INFP and considered even ISFJ. I had an INFJ friend (who mistyped), that was nothing like so I thought I couldn’t be one... then I realized how much I actually was one underneath all the confusion!


Does the Good Samaritan archetype resonate with you? Keep in mind that the tritypes are always presented in numerical order, so even if you are ultimately a 926 or 962, it will be presented as 269.


----------



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Does the Good Samaritan archetype resonate with you? Keep in mind that the tritypes are always presented in numerical order, so even if you are ultimately a 926 or 962, it will be presented as 269.


Yes, I read it up and it really does! Although I’ve changed, a lot, it describes the underlying thing I’ve been throughout my life so far.


----------



## Deuce (Feb 16, 2021)

Have you seen the show Wandavision by any chance ? I think Vision is precisely an INFJ 926 ! Generally, the one persons of this tritype I've meant (partly on here) are very dedicated, empathetic, with a lot of accurate insights too. According to the theory, there can be a little tendency towards passivity with all 6+9 combination but also a lot of adaptability towards others and willingness to meet them halfway and cooperate.

I've dated an INFJ 9 sx too, his empathy and capacity to see through others' point of views were nothing short of marvellous.

There's also this site which provide informations on the enneagram declined by instinctual variant. 









Nine Stacks


The Instinctual Stackings of Enneatype Nine Enneatype Nines are out of touch with the instinctual center. Because Nines are of touch with their instinctual energy they have a very conflicted relati…




oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com


----------



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

Deuce said:


> Have you seen the show Wandavision by any chance ? I think Vision is precisely an INFJ 926 ! Generally, the one persons of this tritype I've meant (partly on here) are very dedicated, empathetic, with a lot of accurate insights too. According to the theory, there can be a little tendency towards passivity with all 6+9 combination but also a lot of adaptability towards others and willingness to meet them halfway and cooperate.
> 
> I've dated an INFJ 9 sx too, his empathy and capacity to see through others' point of views were nothing short of marvellous.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!! This is really useful


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Deuce said:


> Have you seen the show Wandavision by any chance ? I think Vision is precisely an INFJ 926 ! Generally, the one persons of this tritype I've meant (partly on here) are very dedicated, empathetic, with a lot of accurate insights too. According to the theory, there can be a little tendency towards passivity with all 6+9 combination but also a lot of adaptability towards others and willingness to meet them halfway and cooperate.
> 
> I've dated an INFJ 9 sx too, his empathy and capacity to see through others' point of views were nothing short of marvellous.
> 
> ...


I was highly impressed with this show. It really was thoughtfully and artfully done. The attention to the story line and character arcs was superb.


----------



## fishflutter (Mar 14, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was highly impressed with this show. It really was thoughtfully and artfully done. The attention to the story line and character arcs was superb.


That’s great! I’ll go watch it


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

fishflutter said:


> That’s great! I’ll go watch it


Give it a few episodes. It builds up to a really big payoff.


----------

